
Why you'll finally use LinkedIn - transburgh
http://money.cnn.com/2007/12/14/technology/fastforward_linkedin.fortune/
======
pg
What a comically obvious PR plant.

If LinkedIn had really improved, you'd be hearing the news from your friends,
not from a print journalist.

